# blue and confused: how effective is IUI?



## moongirl (Jul 8, 2009)

hello FFs,

I'm new on here. HSG revealed one blocked tube (consultant suggests not to try and unblock cos scaring etc may just make worse). SA is good, all other tests good. Consultant has put us on wait list for IUI amd IVF. Because there is such a long wait list for NHS IVF think we will go private with IVF but my question is should we wait and try the IUIs first (could take 6 months or so) or should we go straight to a good private IVF clinic. My concerns are that from what i've read IUI seems really ineffective and I don't want to keep 'waiting' as I am 35 next spring. What do you think? Would so appreciate some advice.

Beyond everything else I'm finding the emotional and psychological fall out from all this absolutely devastating.   I had no idea it would be this consuming. I feel like a very different person these days. My gp is lovely and has signed me off for a bit and proscribed antidepressants - something i never thought someone like me would need to take! - nothing like IF to cut you down to size!

Trying to be kind to myself and rest and be healthy - but so good to know FF exists!  

xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi moongirl,

welcome to FF, you have joined a fantastic bunch of people who totally understand how you are feeling, it is so hard but everyone on here will give you all the support they can   

I am 39 and really wondered if I should try IUI but,as they don't have a waiting list at my clinic, we decided to try as it is a lot less invasive than IVF. I think if I was in your situation though and had had to wait 6 months I probably would have gone straight for IVF. 

Try and stay as positive as you can, I know it's hard honey but you'll get there.

 xxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Moongirl

Welcome to the thread. I was advised against IUI by my consultant really (well she said it was up to us, but the success rates etc...) But then i posted on here, quite a similar question to what you just asked and i was advised that even if it just gets my body used to the drugs they use it would be worth it, especially if it is funded. But i guess if you are worried about your age (although i dont think this is an issue) maybe bypass the IUI and fund your IVF. Sorry i have just read this back and i reckon this is about as much use as!!! Sorry.

Basically its what you feel is right, i know this is a really difficult time, i know how hard it can all be. All i can say is (which is what i am clinging to) there has been so many BFPs on here lately, may not be first time, but it definately does work.

Wishing you loads of luck for your journey.

Lyndsey


----------

